# Algae bloom



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Some of the lakes I fish are starting to get green. What do you think is the best lure to use once the algae clouds up the water? I normally use something with vibration or sound like Rattling Raps, Jointed Baits, and Spinners.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Top waters can be a great choice under the right conditions.

Lots of vibration and flash.

I try to have a second rod rigged with something else (other than a top water) when fishing this way. Lots of time the fish will take a swipe at it, but does not taste hooks. Cast back with the other rod, there's a good chance of hooking up.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I personally stay away from the algae bloomed lakes or least the severe algae bloomed out lakes.. One, power pro holds alot of water and I dont want to come home looking like the jolly green giant, and second, I have never caught a fish fishing in that split pea soup for water.. I usually head to another lake and then hit the bloomed out lake again in the fall when the bigguns are puttin the feedbags back on..

My 2 pennies worth

keep it reeeel


----------

